# Fall colors in the coop



## Lady_Alia (Jul 11, 2012)

My girls (and boys) come out to a different indianascape today. Fall colors in the coop! They're loving scratching around the new leaves and trying to catch the falling ones. 

I love my birds!!!!!!


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

fantastic run you got there.


----------



## Lady_Alia (Jul 11, 2012)

rob said:


> fantastic run you got there.


Thanks! Next spring I'm gonna at least double it...triple it if I can talk hubby into it. I figure we've got over an acre, why not ;-)


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Free entertainment for the kids. Gotta love that!


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

the bigger the better i say. mine have free run of the garden.


----------



## Lady_Alia (Jul 11, 2012)

I wish I could free range! But I live on the outskirts of town and my irresponsible neighbor doesn't know how to keep his dog on a leash!


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

i live in cardiff my neighbours dog is loose but is behined five foot fence. we also get a cat visit the garden but it doesnt bother the chooks.


----------

